# Any Recs for a Long-lasting perfume for Day time wear?



## nagarpoe (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All, 

I just bought Dolce & Gabbana Original scent for my night time smell but am wondering what I should get a day time perfume that would last me throughout the day.

What is the* most long lasting* perfume that you'e had experienced?
Any recommendations for one that _lasts and lasts_ for day time summer wear?  

Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 25, 2007)

It really depends on the type of skin you have. One perfume could last hours on someone, and disappear after 5 minutes on someone else. My advice would be to test drive some fragrances on your wrist, see how they change, and then decide from there.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I usually have a hard time having perfumes stay "smelly" thoughout the day. The only perfume that I've ever had stay on from about 6:30 to 8 or 9 is Vanilla Fields. It doesn't smell like vanilla, I used to get compliments on it all the time. It's only like 15 dollars at CVS too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No one would ever guess I got it from a drugstore.

I bought some for a friend for her birthday and another one of my friends loved it so much she insisted that she get it for hers!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 3, 2007)

If you buy the EDP version of a scent (if it's available) rather than the EDT it will last longer on your skin because it has less alcohol and more perfume oils.  Or if you layer a fragrance by using the matching shower gel and body lotion it will really extend the life of the scent.


----------



## liv (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree with the above, perfume is a really personal thing, and what lasts on you won't necessarily last that long on someone else.  That said, Marc Jacobs For Her (EDP) and Lolita Lempicka (EDP) are the longest-lasting fragrances on me.


----------



## 3jane (Jul 4, 2007)

First, two things:
1) you actually get a bit desensitized to the scent you're wearing if you wear it often enough.  So, you may stop noticing it as much and think it's fading/weak, but it could still be going strong.  One way to avoid that is to switch up perfumes every now and then.

2) the way to really extend wear is to layer several versions of the product.  If you can, get the bodywash, then put on a EDP version (as mentioned above, EDPs last longer than EDTs).

Otherwise, it does depend on your chemistry, so test drive a sample to see how it wears.  Or worst case scenario, you could get yourself one of those little atomizers and carry around a decant with you in your purse for perfume touch-ups.

Solid perfumes usually last the longest on me.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 4, 2007)

the Red D&G lasts through my damn showers for some reason! I adore it, and its so sexy!


----------



## gingerbelle (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3jane* 

 
_First, two things:
1) you actually get a bit desensitized to the scent you're wearing if you wear it often enough.  So, you may stop noticing it as much and think it's fading/weak, but it could still be going strong.  One way to avoid that is to switch up perfumes every now and then.

2) the way to really extend wear is to layer several versions of the product.  If you can, get the bodywash, then put on a EDP version (as mentioned above, EDPs last longer than EDTs).

Otherwise, it does depend on your chemistry, so test drive a sample to see how it wears.  Or worst case scenario, you could get yourself one of those little atomizers and carry around a decant with you in your purse for perfume touch-ups.

Solid perfumes usually last the longest on me._

 
IAWTC.
1) Sometimes when you are able to smell your own perfume all day long, it means that it's overpowering everyone else around you therefore it's important to realize that sometimes "Wow great perfume" means "Jesus, did you bathe in the stuff?"

2) ITA on the decant or mini/sample size for touchups. Since the drydowns usually smell a bit different from the top notes, reapplying can help to refresh you in a way that a strong scent that's been going for hours can't.


----------



## redambition (Jul 8, 2007)

DKNY woman (the original) lasts for ages on me. so does MAC creations: dejarose, gucci envy me, stella (the original) and YSL Opium.

like others have said, it totally depends on your body chemistry.


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jul 8, 2007)

Definitely go with "eau de parfum" instead of "eau de toilette" as mentioned above. It is true that some brands last more than others, but ultimately any EDP is made to last much longer, that's why they sell it in smaller quantities and it's more expensive than EDT...


----------



## xoxoLaura (Jul 15, 2007)

For me, I noticed that Miss Dior Cherie lasts longer than others as well as VS Very Sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Stella recently and it really doesn't last long at all, but it definitely depends on the person I guess


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Eau de Perfume will last longer than Eau de Toilette, especially if you layer it with the matching shower gel (which I never do because they're so expensive and I'd probably just waste it.)

The Armani perfumes last a really long time, as does Chanel. D&G doesn't.


----------

